#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Teaching Job in Myanmar Available

## Simon43

I posted this in TV teaching and Myanmar forums, but got no interest at all!

BTW, this is a different vacancy to the job that I was due to start a few weeks ago.  My job is being held open for me while I sort out a funeral in the UK.  This is an additional vacancy at the same school.



An international school in Yangon is seeking a year 4 homeroom teacher, for immediate start or to commence from August 2014.

 The homeroom teacher will teach all non-specialist subjects to a  small (16 students) class of 8-9 year olds, following the UK National  Curriculum at Key stage 2.

 Subjects taught are English, Maths, Science, Humanities, Design Technology, PSHE, Library Studies.

 The school is seeking male or female applicants, with no upper age  restriction.  Applicants should have previous homeroom experience, as  well as experience of teaching the UK National Curriculum.

 A degree qualification is required, but need not be a B.Ed.  Other  relevant qualifications could be a PGCE or PGCEi, as well as relevant  CPD courses, such as Early Learning. But enthusiasm and professionalism  are also major characteristics that are sought.

 This is not an ESL or TEFL vacancy.

 The expected salary is $2,100, plus $700 accommodation grant per  month.  Tax rate is 5%. Medical insurance and visa-run fees are covered.

 If this vacancy sounds of interest, please PM me and I'll send you the email address of the school recruiter.

 Yangon is a very interesting place to work, but applicants should  also be aware that living in Yangon cannot really be described as a  'luxury' posting.  The city lacks decent hospitals and there is a lack  of infrastructure, such as reliable electricity supply, international  banking, international phone calls/SMS and fast internet.

 But it is a great city for the adventurous!

 Oh, NES teachers only please.

 Simon

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Simon what are NES teachers

----------


## Mid

*N*ative *E*nglish *S*peakers .

----------


## kingwilly

I dont understand why the salary is so low, i have friends working there on more than double that.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> *N*ative *E*nglish *S*peakers .


Rules me out then! :irish:

----------


## Simon43

> i have friends working there on more than double that.


That's amazing, considering I haven't told you the name of the school....

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> *N*ative *E*nglish *S*peakers .


Rules me out then! :irish:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The average salary for a public school teacher in Detroit is $72,000.00 - three times as much. And, I doubt they have to be NES - eubonics would probably suffice.

----------


## Malcom

> I dont understand why the salary is so low, i have friends working there on more than double that.


It can't be that hard to figure out.

Different levels of International schools, and this is the starting salary, presuming your friends have not just begun their first contract there.

----------


## kingwilly

Well yes, I'm well aware that there are different levels of International schools, and the laughably low qualifications quoted here suggest this is not a top one, but nevertheless, I am still surprised at the figure.

----------


## Simon43

I should point out that like many developing countries, the term 'international school' is often used to describe what is really a bilingual school or EP (English Programme).

Nevertheless, the school is modern and has a good reputation.   The formal qualifications required are flexible and not stringent - they offered me a job after all....

----------


## kingwilly

Yes, fair call I should have realised that. And therefore the salary's probably quite reasonable.

----------

